# Facebook instant messenger question...



## panacea_amc (Jan 11, 2012)

(plz spare me for posting here coz i dont know the exact place where to post this question)
hello,
i would like to know--any messenger application that would be available for Facebook buddy list that plays a ''specific sound'' when an user in my buddy list goes online..i mean i have lost of buddies in my friend list and it should play a specific sound (like we use user specific ringtones in mobile fones) when a particular fren goes online..
thanks...any info will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you tried the Pidgin messenger?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2012)

If you have Windows 7, try Facebook's own messenger which they have launched recently.
Since it's straight from the den, it is expected to have lot of features and the one which you want.


----------



## kool (Jan 13, 2012)

digsby


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea..Pidgin is nice ..there are many more just goto cnet.download.com
Chat - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## a_medico (Jan 15, 2012)

digsby


----------



## belladonna (Jan 27, 2012)

panacea_amc said:


> (plz spare me for posting here coz i dont know the exact place where to post this question)
> hello,
> i would like to know--any messenger application that would be available for Facebook buddy list that plays a ''specific sound'' when an user in my buddy list goes online..i mean i have lost of buddies in my friend list and it should play a specific sound (like we use user specific ringtones in mobile fones) when a particular fren goes online..
> thanks...any info will be very much appreciated.



You try Pidgin


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 27, 2012)

Try Nimbuzz.


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 28, 2012)

^ for my j2me mobile, ebuddy is better than nimbuzz IMO, i tried both.

@panacea_amc
Use pidgin, look no farther. Also, download it from Pidgin, the universal chat client only, avoid other sites.


----------

